# Why Autocycles are so expensive



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Vintage Restored Milsco Schwinn prewar seat saddle bicycle bike autocycle aero  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Restored Milsco Schwinn prewar seat saddle bicycle bike autocycle aero at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## kenny_hungus (Dec 29, 2019)

It is not so much about being so expensive.....It is about being way overpriced .....and here is a perfect example!!!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## kenny_hungus (Dec 29, 2019)

This price is more in check if this piece is in original paint!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 29, 2019)

But...people spend the doe. Quality always goes high. How high can it go? look at high end collector cars and vintage motorcycles the last ten years. High end bicycles may have ups and downs, but compared to other markets the fun has just begun.


----------



## Beads (Dec 29, 2019)

1/2 price?








						Schwinn autocycle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Schwinn autocycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## John G04 (Dec 29, 2019)

Plus a $700 chunk of aluminum on the fender, 2k crossbar and some other parts and boom you have 10k bike


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 30, 2019)

An old timer out here told me once...." If you want to get into the bicycle hobby...stay away from Schwinn".   But I bet he meant unless you get one complete and cheap you're gonna pay up for missing parts if you get one missing all the bells and whistles....they are expensive and their parts more expensive but they are still out there and at a decent rate....happy hunting...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 31, 2019)

Bicycle guys are so funny, no other field is as resentful of their own investments increasing in supposed value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

